# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  D'Angelico mandolin Registry

## Benjamin T

I want to begin a registry for mandolins made by John D'Angelico. 
Please provide pictures, dates, inscriptions, or any other identifying marks from the instrument. 

As the list grows, it is my hope that it will find another home on the web. 

Thank you for your time and expertise.

----------


## Spruce

Do we have a rough estimate of how many are out there??
I think John kept pretty good records....?

----------


## Nat

I've considered doing the same for a while, but life keeps intruding.

Best place to start is the D'Angelico serial number list, which you can find in various places, including the "Acquired of the Angels" book.  (There are also D'Angelico mandolins with no serial numbers.)   

There have been several threads on D'Angelico mandolins over the years, so a good forum search will get you partways there, too. 

I've got some other photos and whatnot I can send you, though it's all stuff I've pulled off the internet over the years, rather than taken myself.

As a reply to Spruce:  Mandolin Brothers keeps saying that there were 47, which I think is based on serial numbers.  Since I have seen several undated D'Angelico mandolins (including bowlbacks, which I don't think are included in the serial number list at all), I think that the real number is probably higher.  But I'd have to look at the list again and count up to see if that's really where that number came from.  I could be wrong.

----------


## mrmando

No. 181 is numbered but wasn't recorded in the logbook, according to the Mandolin Bros. ad. Wouldn't that mean Mandolin Bros. didn't know about this instrument until I consigned it to them? If so, wouldn't that alter the headcount?

----------


## Nat

That was the exact thought I had when they first posted the listing for your mandolin.

----------


## Benjamin T

I have some info. That I have gleaned from the web and through email correspondences. Thank you Mrmando for your contribution. That is an excellent example of the type and quality of information I am looking for to make this registry. 

This project will no doubt benefit from the entries in the D'Angelico logbook. I enjoy checking items off from lists!

----------


## mrmando

As far as I am concerned you are free to copy the info from the Mandolin Bros. ad. I do have a few pictures of #181 before it was restored, which I can send if you are interested.

----------


## dcoventry

I know Pete Langdell of Rogel has been working on this for a while. He is also working on 2 D'Angelico style mandos that...are.drop..dead...gorgeous. They guy can craft wood into beauty!

----------


## Benjamin T

#181 consigned to Mandolin Brothers by mrmando (Seattle) not referenced in D'Angelico's logbook
photo from Mandolin Brother's Website Advert

----------


## Benjamin T

Unnumbered. 1933. owned by Benjamin Teague
acquired from Hattiesburg, MS

----------


## Benjamin T

So far, I have information regarding 49 D'Angelico Mandolins. This information includes the 45 listed in the D'Angelico Logbook and four others which were not listed, three bowlbacks (1925,1932,1933) and one A style #181. It is coming together.

----------


## danb

I've spoken with Ben- once we have a critical mass of records I'll add them to the mandolin archive

----------


## Benjamin T

@Nat, anything you have on file is appreciated. I look forward to receiving your info.

----------


## Jim Garber

I know at least 5 of his in the hands of friends. I will contact them and ask them to contribute. BTW I played that one at Mandolin bros. It is a very nice mandolin -- too bad it had that glued on armrest or whatever it was.

----------


## Spruce

My first serious love affair with a mandolin was with a D'Angelico offset 2-pointer with a scroll peghead that resided at Lundberg's in Berkeley back in '72 or so...
It sounded and played _amazing_, and I would drop by the store and play it all the time...
It's actually how I got into mandolin making, as I couldn't afford the mandolin, so figured I'd build one "just like it" someday....
Yeah, right....

I laid it on a xerox machine and copied the cool outline, and took notes on it's weird arching, with the recurve bottoming about 2" from the rim...   :Disbelief: 
I made 4-5 of those, but I wasn't much of a mandolin maker...

They wanted 4K for that puppy back in the days when Loars (I think) were going for 5K or so, so it was a highly valued item back in the day....

Sure sounded good to these ears...

----------


## mrmando

> I know at least 5 of his in the hands of friends. I will contact them and ask them to contribute. BTW I played that one at Mandolin bros. It is a very nice mandolin -- too bad it had that glued on armrest or whatever it was.


Did you play it before they took the armrest off? 

I suppose if I sold the Rigel and the Donaldson in addition to two of the three Gibsons I have on the block, I could justify keeping the D'Angelico.

Sue Lesser owns two, one of which is in the exhibit at the Met.

----------


## Nat

First, here's a list of places on the internet where you can see D'Angelico mandolins.  You might already have seen most of these, but redundancy is a virtue.

A bowlback in the possession of the Metropolitan Museum of Art:

http://blog.metmuseum.org/guitarheroes/mandolin-1925/ 

The Guitar Heroes show also had another, later D'Angelico on display, but I don't see it on the Met website.  It looked like it had been refinished, since it was blonde but had the little wood plugs for positioning pins like D'Angelico used on sunburst instruments.  That might have been the D'Angelico that G.E. Smith owns, I can't remember. 

You've already got one of the D'Angelicos currently at Mandolin Brothers, but there's another one as well:

http://www.mandoweb.com/Instruments/...1942/2295.aspx 

Here is one that Mass Street Music recently sold:

http://www.massstreetmusic.com/store...Style-Mandolin 


Here is one that was recently sold by Myjazzhome.com:

http://www.myjazzhome.com/DAmando.shtml 

One for sale at Los Angeles Guitar Shop:

http://los-angeles-guitar-shop.com/1...le-mandolin-2/ 

You'll have to decide whether to include instruments made by the shop of Raphael Ciani, where D'Angelico trained and worked prior to going solo.  When these come up for sale, they always append D'Angelico's name to them, but I'm not sure what the evidence is that he had more to do with them than any other instrument that came out of the shop.  Here's an example:

http://orgs.usd.edu/nmm/PluckedStrin...olin13563.html 

Number 142, featured here on Mandolincafe:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-Angelico-pics 

One currently for sale at Gruhn's:

http://www.gruhn.com/photo/MF7537.jpg 

A couple featured in Rudy Pensa's new book:

http://archtopguitars.info/2/Image.a...&AKey=9B7SAD5Q 

Hit the next button on that page and they have a picture of G.E. Smith with his D'Angelico mandolin. 

Jim Garber has pics of a bowlback on this forum post:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...t=D%27Angelico 

I'll put up some pics I've saved over the years in another post (if I can find them!).

----------


## Nat

My favorite D'Angelico was one Mandolin Brothers had a few years ago.  Attached is the pic they had on their webpage, along with a link to a site that has preserved the description.  I really liked the sound of this one.



http://www.guitarnotes.com/classifie....cgi?cid=15785

----------


## Nat

Here's a picture I grabbed off of Ebay back in 2000.   I may have the original description floating around somewhere, but, as I recall, it was billed as not having a serial number.  I think they wanted $11k. 

Sorry that most of these pictures don't have serial numbers associated with them.  

More later.

----------


## Spruce

I mean, how cool is _this_...?   :Disbelief:

----------


## mtucker

nice links...more of that treasure 'matino'...may need some work..see neck jt. looks like orig case, nice.

----------


## mtucker

double post

----------


## mrmando

Here's the blond D'Angelico from the Met exhibit. It is not G.E. Smith's; it lives here in Seattle.

----------


## mrmando

Mandolin Bros. has posted a short demo clip of No. 181, as well as another clip of the "plain" A style they have in stock:

----------


## mrmando

The blond F-style D'Angelico from Los Angeles Guitar Shop is now on eBay with no reserve. Seller seems a little confused ... this is most assuredly not D'Angelico's last mandolin, nor is it his fanciest, but it's a terribly intriguing one. It seems a bit daring to throw it out there with no reserve, but there you have it.

----------


## Jim Garber

> It seems a bit daring to throw it out there with no reserve, but there you have it.


Yes, I think that unless there are two D'A mandolin maniacs it will go reasonably -- possibly a bargain -- for these, like maybe $10-12K.

----------


## delsbrother

Has anyone ever dealt with that store before? I've lived in LA most of my life and never heard of them.

----------


## mrmando

Note that the eBay ad gives the location as Antelope Valley! Bit of a drive north from L.A. proper.

----------


## PJ Doland

If that mandolin wasn't a D'Angelico, we would all be posting about how incredibly ugly it is. At very least, it would be in the "ugly scroll" thread.

----------


## Benjamin T

I have this listed as 1940, from another website. It doesn't correspond to D'Angelico's logbook as it was published in the books about his instruments.

----------


## mrmando

> If that mandolin wasn't a D'Angelico, we would all be posting about how incredibly ugly it is.


Don't hold back ... tell us how you really feel. 


> At very least, it would be in the "ugly scroll" thread.


It already is!

----------


## Jim Garber

Mandolin Brothers listed this 1942 A model in the classifieds. I don't think that one was there when I visited a few months ago. Price is pretty reasonable.

----------


## Nat

New 12-string mandolin just up at the Mandolin Brothers website, serial #106:

http://www.mandoweb.com/Instruments/...olin-1930/2891

----------


## Jim Garber

I would imagine that this is prob one of the only 12 strings that D'A built. Why, you may ask? Prob because someone asked him to and was willing to pay.

----------


## Benjamin T

#106 makes this the earliest numbered D'angelico mandolin and also the first mandolin made which is not a bowlback... so far. It also appears to be the only 12 string... so far. Lastly, the date from Stan at Mandolin brothers of 1930 is interesting, and would  place this mandolin's construction within the same period as his building of Bowlbacks, changing an assumption that I had, in which he transitioned from Bowlback to carved topped plains, excels, and scrolls.

----------


## Jim Garber

I honestly think he was building whatever people asked him to. That would explain why he was building bowlbacks at all as late as 1930. Most manufacturers in the US stopped making them before then. In the 1924-5 L&H catalog, for instance, there were only a few bowlbacks -- this from a maker who sold tens of thousands in the teens.

----------


## mrmando

> I honestly think he was building whatever people asked him to.


That would explain the tiple:
http://puapua-ukulolo.blogspot.com/2...e-ukulele.html

----------


## Jim Garber

Or the machine gun electric mandolin. hey, the guy had to make a living.

----------


## Nat

Mandolin Brothers has changed the date to circa 1939.   Not unreasonable, given that #125 is from early 1940.  Serial # lists suggest he was making about 10-13 mandolins a year at that point (at least he was in 1940 and 1941, according to the list in the Schmidt book).

----------


## Benjamin T

There is a newly posted D'Angelico Bowlback listed for sale at Mandolin Brothers, being sold as is. I am excited to see images.

----------


## Pete L

Hi everyone
it has been many years since I have posted on the cafe! I have had the pleasure of restoring a D'Angelico Asym two point many years ago, In doing so I was able to blueprint that specific model quite accurately , and have discovered many techniques that John had incorporated in the construction of at least that specific instrument! To me It is one of the finest sounding mandolins that I have ever heard or played! I did impress me enough to build two replicas, one blond , the other sunburst,It has been a slow endeavor as I have felt the need to do the pair as accurately as possible right down to the last detail, as opposed to doing my version or rendition of what I thought should be done! Having said that, the model that I restored was not entered into John's log book! It was in the next sequence of #'s 175 in the mandolin register, though I assure everyone that it was an original! Everyone might find it interesting to look up an article in Frets magazine By George Gruhn ( Nov 85) I'm not sure where one can find a copy but it is well worth the read!

Pete Langdell
Rigel insrtruments

----------


## billhay4

The Metropolitan Museum of Art has a publication with its Guitar Heroes exhibition that contains a lot of information on D'Angelico instruments along with a select bibliography. Might be a good starting point for tracking down more of these instruments.
Bill

----------


## Michael Lewis

Good to see you here Pete!  Do you have pics of the 2 you made???

----------


## Jim Garber

Two more for the registry at Mandolin Brothers:

Bowlback -- big price, not great condition

12-string flatback -- even bigger price

----------


## Benjamin T

This one has been added to my master list. Sold a few weeks ago after being brought back to life by retrofret!

----------


## Spruce

> This one has been added to my master list. Sold a few weeks ago after being brought back to life by retrofret!


That looks familiar...
What does the inlay say at the 15th fret marker??

----------


## Mark Seale

> This one has been added to my master list. Sold a few weeks ago after being brought back to life by retrofret!


I happened to be surfing around on Retrofret's site when this was posted, I went back a couple of days later and it was already gone!  Do you have any hi-res photos?

----------


## Jim Garber

> That looks familiar...
> What does the inlay say at the 15th fret marker??


I think it says A. Indelicato

----------


## Benjamin T

I just got my D'Angelico back from "the shop." This Hattiesburg, Mississippi mandolin is back in action. It has some serious overtones.

----------


## Benjamin T

1937 Scroll, from Mandolin Brothers. I look forward to Stan's description.

----------


## Jim Garber

That *D'Angelico Lyon & Healy copy* is a cool one. I have to get down there to try it. I like the understatedness.

I think most of the two points were f-holed as well... not sure how many ovals. Benjamin, do you have an idea?

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## usqebach

Wowza!  I didn't know he ever made anything like that.  I'm clad to see he didn't use the 3 piece neck with fiber insert.  I wonder if that flaw had been realized by that time?

----------


## Jim Garber

I have a feeling that John D'Angelico would have made it according to his own rules. There were prob very few L&Hs made by then anyway.

This one belonged to a member of the New York Mandolin Orchestra.

----------


## Benjamin T

Jim- Do you know the number or any other information on the Mandolin that belonged to a member of the New York Mandolin Orchestra?

----------


## Jim Garber

Benjamin: I can find out. I have a few more from various sales and auctions in my files. I will compile a list and see if there are any you are missing.

----------


## Benjamin T

Here's a special one from an Auction earlier this year. 
From the Auction House- "This D’Angelico mandolin does not have a serial number, but it was one of only a select few that D’Angelico made during the 1950s. Its parts all date from the ’50s, the binding is consistent with that of the period, and the materials are mostly the domestic varieties that D’Angelico was using during that timeframe. The nickel-plated stairstep bridge engraved with the D’Angelico name does not appear on any other known mandolin, and the broken pediment with cupola headstock design is more elaborate than that seen on Erminio Marino’s mandolin made during the mid ’40s, which also has no serial number.   As noted by Marino’s account in the book D’Angelico Master Guitar Builder by Frank W.M. Green, D’Angelico was focused exclusively on building guitars during the mid-’40s and onward, essentially refusinhg to build mandolins. He’d only make rare exceptions for highly visible performers, which appears to be the case with this example. It features an unusual satin finish that doesn’t reflect glare from spotlights, and it is intentionally missing a fret at the normal 23rd position (a slot for that fret wasn’t even cut) to make it easier to finger double octave flourishes at the 24th fret. The flame figuring of the curly maple is absolutely dazzling.   Gruhn Guitars sold this mandolin to its current owner along with the claim that it is the same D’Angelico mandolin played by Andy Fairweather-Low on “Lonely Stranger” during Eric Clapton’s 1992 Unplugged performance. This mandolin matches the Unplugged mandolin in every visible way that can be determined from the video, including the eight block fretboard inlays, headstock design, and possibly unique stairstep tailpiece.   Serial number: None Top: Spruce, natural finish Back and sides: Maple Neck: Maple  Fretboard: Ebony Frets: 23 Bridge/tailpiece: Ebony with rectangular inlays, nickel-plated D’Angelico stairstep trapeze Tuners: Nickel-plated Waverly four-on-a-plate with metal buttons."

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## mrmando

Do you have the serial number on this one?

----------


## Benjamin T

Mrmando- the write up says there is no Serial #.

----------


## Jim Garber

> "This D’Angelico mandolin does not have a serial number, but it was one of only a select few that D’Angelico made during the 1950s."





> Do you have the serial number on this one?


Martin, are you catching my disease of reading too fast?  :Smile:

----------


## Benjamin T

Crazy, starting bid!

----------


## Jim Garber

Benjamin: is this a recent auction? It looks like a replay of the *Guernsey auction* of a few month ago, Hank Risan's collection. Similar stupid starting bids, too.

----------


## Benjamin T

> Benjamin: is this a recent auction? It looks like a replay of the *Guernsey auction* of a few month ago, Hank Risan's collection. Similar stupid starting bids, too.


Yeah, that's the one, Jim. Pretty ridiculous expectation for it to start there or EVEN end there, IMHO.

----------


## mrmando

> Martin, are you catching my disease of reading too fast?


Must be...

----------


## mrmando

> Yeah, that's the one, Jim. Pretty ridiculous expectation for it to start there or EVEN end there, IMHO.


Well, considering that my 1950s D'Angelico has been on the block for 2+ years at less than $10K, I'm forced to agree.

----------


## Jim Garber

I have played a bunch of D'Angelico mandolins. Mandolin Brothers has a few including that 12 string that Andy Statman wails away on. They are all nice mandolins but often there are better mandolins for that amount of money. For instance, I played the L&H clone at MB a few months ago and liked it but it was certainly no better IMHO than my actual L&H. OTOH I have played a few D'As that were exceptional including a simple A model that was to die for.

----------


## Benjamin T

Just got a heads up about #158, a blond f-hole, that I must have missed in the Met exhibition. Hopefully, I will be posting some images soon. I wish I knew how that one slipped passed me...

----------


## Benjamin T

1942 #158 D'Angelico Blonde- from Carter Vintage Guitars in Nashville, " A rare mandolin from the legendary archtop builder! This incredible example, formally on exhibit at the Metropolitan Museum of Art, was previously owned by G.E. Smith, and used on the album Tone Poems II by David Grisman and Martin Taylor. The original deteriorating pickguard has been removed but is still with the instrument. Comes with a period hard case.  "

from D'Angelico's log book- 1942 #158 Scroll 2/6/42

From Mandozine: Regarding Tone Poems II Track 15: Unforgettable
D'Angelico Excel Guitar (1947)
D'Angelico Mandolin (1942)

Cool Provenance!

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Gunter, 

VintageUkuleles

----------


## Benjamin T

For your viewing pleasure, I present #115, the newest addition to the D'Angelico Registry. 

Thank you John Reischman for indirectly leading me to this one in an Instagram post about a Gibson 3 Point F4 at the same dealer, Schoenberg Guitars.

----------


## Benjamin T

To me, this is the most beautiful mandolin John D'Angelico made... known so far.
 Currently at Carter Vintage Guitars.

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

> For your viewing pleasure, I present #115, the newest addition to the D'Angelico Registry. 
> 
> Thank you John Reischman for indirectly leading me to this one in an Instagram post about a Gibson 3 Point F4 at the same dealer, Schoenberg Guitars.


That is a beauty. It looks like it might have a wider neck. Any more info?




> To me, this is the most beautiful mandolin John D'Angelico made... known so far.
>  Currently at Carter Vintage Guitars.


That one looks like D'Angelico put some of his own styling into and that it was the influence for the four (I think) mandolins that Jimmy D'Aquisto made. It has those "flying" points unlike L&Hs.

----------


## Benjamin T

Jim, here is the description from Schoenberg Guitars, "Very rare, one of only around 50 mandolins made by John D'Angelico, the most highly regarded builder of archtop guitars. This is what he called his "Plain" model, with ?-holes, out of spruce and maple. It is quite lovely sounding, which is not always the case with D'Angelico's mandolins. It has a sunburst finish which has had some french polish repair to an area on the back, otherwise it's in excellent condition, and appears to be all original. The serial number is 115, which predates the mandolins recorded in his register. Slightly bigger than a Gibson A with a shorter scale - he was mostly building for the classical/Italian player - it has a very nicely shaped small neck."

----------


## Nat

Gorgeous 1945-ish D'Angelico now listed at Wexer Guitars, serial #169, $15,000:

https://www.gbase.com/powered/lauren...-1945-sunburst

As usual, I post this here not so much in the disinterested spirit of mutual fellowship, but rather because I want someone else to buy it so I don't have to think about it every day.

----------


## William Smith

> Gorgeous 1945-ish D'Angelico now listed at Wexer Guitars, serial #169, $15,000:
> 
> https://www.gbase.com/powered/lauren...-1945-sunburst
> 
> As usual, I post this here not so much in the disinterested spirit of mutual fellowship, but rather because I want someone else to buy it so I don't have to think about it every day.


I personally played this one at the Philly guitar show where Larry picked this up from the original family, it is an amazing sounding example, very clean and tone for days! I wouldn't mind having this one! It has the it factor! Never played a D'A until this one and YEH man! Love it and the case is really neat also!

----------


## brunello97

A front and back image for posteriority.

Mick

----------


## goaty76

> I personally played this one at the Philly guitar show where Larry picked this up from the original family, it is an amazing sounding example, very clean and tone for days! I wouldn't mind having this one! It has the it factor! Never played a D'A until this one and YEH man! Love it and the case is really neat also!


I usually put some pieces on display at the Vintage Blues Guitars booth at the Philly show.  My mandobass usually draws a crowd.  Next show your at stop by and say hi.

Phil




Just realized this post probably doesn’t belong in the D’Angelico archive thread. I’ll delete it in a day or so.

----------


## William Smith

I see Larry has his D'Angelico mando on hold, they don't last long and this one is just a killer! Someone will be very happy as this one is spectacular! I thought about buying it but unless I unload some stuff I couldn't justify it since I just bought a Dec.1st 24 F-5!

----------


## Benjamin T

1940s Blonde Two-Point "New York" no serial number. This is very similar to the Mandolin from post #58, but it does not have the art deco feature above the nut.  Additional frets were removed for a clean high E and high G on the fretboard extension. Also features ivoroid tuners. I found this one over at banjohangout with what may be #115.

----------


## Steve1819

What a Great Registry! I will add mine for posterity. This was my Grandfather's circa 1932 D'Angelico, serial # 105, label intact. I contacted Mandolin Brothers about it, they stated it was not in his log books, but said that was not unusual as he didn't keep great records in his earlier years. My mother had, at one time, written the history of this instrument, but unfortunately it was lost after she passed, so I will state what I remember with no guarantee of complete accuracy.
 My Grandfather, Alex Moskowitz was a 1st chair (so my Mother told me, I was only 3 when he passed) in the International Ladies Garment Workers Mandolin Orchestra in the late 1930s and 1940s and would later play with the New York City Mandolin Orchestra, until a sewing machine accident in the Garment District ended his musical career in the 50s. He purchased this from the Conductor in the Early 40s, who had purchased it from John himself. 
 I had it for sale some years ago through Mass Street Music, I am a mediocre guitar player but not a mando player. Jim had it for over a year but it did not sell at that time, and as I no longer needed the money as badly, I took it off the market. (Sorry Jim.) There are 2 symmetrical cracks on sides of the body at either side of the neck near where it joins the body, but Jim said it does not affect the playability or detract from the value much. Normal checking on the back, and some string wind nicks on the headstock.
 I had the pleasure of a personal campground concert on this instrument from Carlo Aonzo and family at the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield, Ks, approx. 15 years ago and was told by Mr. Baggett that Chris Thile had played it for some time and taken an interest in it when it was at the shop, but was not in the market for a classical mando at the time. I am actually glad it is still in the family, but if the price is right it would get put to good use, I might consider parting with it. Thanks for reading!

----------


## Benjamin T

Hello Steve1819! This is great! What a story and history you do have for this instrument. I've added the instrument to the D'Angelico spreadsheet and your instrument fills a gap between "1937 #102 Scroll" from a mandolin that was at Mandolin Brother in 2013 "#106 12 String" also previously at Mandolin Brothers. For context a "1938 #115 Plain" and a "1940 #127 Scroll" are also in the registry. As I am sure you know, the records can get jumbled up, works labelled out of order, and who knows what else, but your additional definitely enhances the registry's depth! Thank you for sharing!!!

----------


## Jim Garber

Benjamin or anyone else: correct me if I am wrong but I think there was only one other blond, oval hole, Lyon-and-Healy-esque mandolin that JD'A made, in other words, with a scroll headstock. The other was sold by Mandolin Brothers in 2013. (see below).

Lots of two points but most were sunburst and/or f-holed and with a flat D'A style headstock.

I played in the NY Mandolin Orchestra in the 1980s and there were quite a few Lyon & Healy mandolins, some very nice ones. Evidently, many years before the conductor decided to encourage players to play those for uniformity of sound. I don't know whether D'Angelicos were less expensive than L&H at that time but I know of one sunburst oval-hole scrolled one that a player's mother bought directly from John. I took one photo back then (also below).

BTW The NY Mandolin Orchestra was founded in 1924 and there were quite a few other orchestras of its type at that time in NYC. By the time of the 1980s all of the other groups melded into NYMO. When I joined there was an influx of younger folks like myself and it is still in existence. I returned to play in the 90th Anniversary Concert.

----------


## Benjamin T

From D'A's logbook there is mention of "154 scroll, O 7/11/42." Jim, do you know the serial # of the "cremona-esque" with the hand in your image above?

----------


## Jim Garber

> From D'A's logbook there is mention of "154 scroll, O 7/11/42." Jim, do you know the serial # of the "cremona-esque" with the hand in your image above?


No, I don't but I can ask members of NYMO.

I meant to post a link to the *NYMO history page*.

Actually you can see it held by its owner in this 1988 photo in the front row second from the right. I am in the second row on the right holding my Monteleone GA mandola and Barry Mitterhoff and Wayne Fugate are stranding in back of me. Actually, there were 3/5 of the Tiny Trischka band in the orchestra that year.

----------


## Benjamin T

Here is one of Stan's melodious descriptions with pertinent info. about scroll D'Angelicos: "no serial number, is nearly 11 inches wide and as fancy as a D'Angelico mandolin gets. This model is loosely based on the violin-peghead scroll of a Lyon and Healy Professional Style A mandolin, itself a 20th century classic. The two body points are asymmetrical, with the treble point lower than the bass. Unlike the oval hole and merely 10'' wide Lyon & Healy or Washburn, however this has twin, bound, testosterone laden f-holes, a figured and carved spruce top bound in an astonishing 8-plies of purfling on both top and back. The back is book matched and heavily flamed and you can see the two D'Angelico positioning device circles on either side of the back seam, which is something this master builder only did on his sunburst instruments (which is how you can tell when a blonde D'Angelico is refinished). The violin scroll is 2 1/2'' in width and has a quite large carved high ridge which extends down between the tuners which are, themselves, metal button, open gear, and lightly engraved. This mandolin, like so many, is missing its pickguard. It shows light normal play wear and our repair shop has done a nice job of restoring those elements which needed attention. There were a couple of piece of pearl missing and the job our repair shop manager, Leroy Aiello, did is perfect that you cannot tell where the work was performed (which is our definition of professional fretted instrument repair). The peghead is inlaid with an abalone carat above the nut and a fleur-de-lis below the scroll. Fingerboard is ebony with large blocks of mother-of-pearl and fingerboard is double bound in grained ivoroid and black. The bridge is ebony, two piece and adjustable, and the fingerboard is also ebony with a long elevated extension on the treble side extending down 7 partial frets beyond the 17 full frets, which allows the player a full octave of playing room on the E string. The sound is great and roaring, the tone is full, smooth and penetrating. When caressed with the plectrum either loudly or softly you can play any kind of music on this mandolin from classical to continental to jazz to Italian-flavored bluegrass such as ''My Home's in the Parmesan Mountains,'' or ''Mount Vesuvius Breakdown.'' It is said that less than a dozen of this model, with the violin scroll, were made. This one is pre-serial number so we can't give you the exact date, but we can tell you that the grandson of the original owner brought it in at which time we checked Mr. D'Angelico's hand-written journal and found the original owner's name listed therein. This is, unquestionably, one of the finest sounding mandolins we have ever offered for sale."

----------


## VintageUkuleles

Benjamin T,  Do we know what happened to this Mandolin ? Where it is now ?

----------


## VintageUkuleles

Benjamin T,   Do you know what happened to this Mandolin ? Where is it today ?

----------


## Benjamin T

> Benjamin T,   Do you know what happened to this Mandolin ? Where is it today ?


Which mandolin? #154?

----------

